
Coronavirus Innovation - jjmitcham91
https://hiex.startupblink.com/
======
jjmitcham91
This week we have released the COVID-19 innovation report with! Take a look at
our latest blog post [http://ow.ly/2K2O50AnTCn](http://ow.ly/2K2O50AnTCn)
about the collaboration and download the report here -
[https://hiex.startupblink.com/](https://hiex.startupblink.com/)

